# مرسى يكلف وزير الرى بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

قال القائم بأعمال المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية الدكتور ياسر على، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى كلف الدكتور قنديل بتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، والعمل على الانتهاء من التشكيل الوزارى فى القريب العاجل.

وسيعقد الرئيس مرسى اجتماعا مع رئيس الوزراء المكلف اليوم الثلاثاء، بعده يعقد قنديل مؤتمرا صحفيا.

وأشار ياسر على إلى أن هذا التكليف يأتى لهذه الشخصية الوطنية المستقلة بعد دراسات، ومشاورات لاختيار شخصية قادرة على إدارة المشهد الراهن بكفاءة واقتدار.

وقال القائم بأعمال المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية الدكتور ياسر على، إن الاختيار وقع على الدكتور هشام قنديل بعد مشاورات مكثفة خلال الأيام الماضية لاختيار شخصية وطنية مستقلة، قادرة على إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية بكفاءة واقتدار.

وأضاف: "أن الدكتور قنديل هو شخصية وطنية مستقلة لم ينتم إلى أى حزب سياسى سواء قبل ثورة 25 يناير أو بعدها".

ويشغل الدكتور هشام قنديل منصب وزير الموارد المائية والرى فى حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى الحالية.

وتخرج الدكتور هشام قنديل فى كلية الهندسة عام 1984، وحصل على درجتى الماجستير والدكتوراة فى الرى والصرف من جامعة نورث كارولينا عامى 1988 و1993، ثم التحق بالمجلس القومى لبحوث المياه، وحصل على درجة الأستاذية عام 2002، وعمل مديرا لمكتب وزير الموارد المائية والرى من عام 1999 حتى عام 2005، وشارك فى أعمال مبادرة حوض النيل وكان عضوا مراقبا فى الهيئة المصرية السودانية المشتركة لمياه النيل، وشغل العديد من المناصب منها كبير خبراء الموارد المائية فى البنك الأفريقى للتنمية وآخرها رئيس قطاع النيل فى البنك الأفريقى للتنمية​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
واحد معرفش يحل مشكله المياه

هيقدر يقود البلد في المرحله الراهنه
بكفاءه واقتدار

طب باي منطق ممكن نصدق الكلام دا ؟

كفايكم استخفاف بعقول الناس بقي 
خربتوها


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> واحد معرفش يحل مشكله المياه
> 
> هيقدر يقود البلد في المرحله الراهنه
> ...


*بصرف النظر عن اسلامى اخوانى او اى مصطلح تختاروه فهو اختيار*
*سئ سئ سئ ومش عارف الناس دى*
*بتفكر ازاى .. معروف ان اول حكومة هاتشيل*
*الفشل كله .. يا اذكياء هاتوها حكومة شبه ليبرالية*
*تحت رعاية الرئيس *
*ومش عارف هل العسكرى ليه يد ولا لأ !!!*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 يوليو 2012)

من هو رئيس الوزراء المصري الجديد هشام قنديل
 1-  أمه أصولها فلسطينية من حيفا 
 2- أول رئيس وزراء ملتحي 
 3- هو وزير الرى والموارد المائية في حكومة رئيس الوزراء عصام شرف وحافظ على نفس المنصب في حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى.
 4- في عهد وزارته للري هدد العاملون بالإضراب حتى رحيله عن الوزارة !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2012)

*الست والدته فلسطينية ....... تحيا جمهورية حماس المصرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2012)

*كنت فاكراها مجرد اشاعه 
طيب اقول ايه
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ..!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كنت فاكراها مجرد اشاعه
> طيب اقول ايه
> حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ..!!*



*ماهو بالعقل يا دونا ... تفتكرى مرسى يجيب زويل مثلا ... ؟؟؟؟ ماينفعش ... لازم يجوب طرطور زية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماهو بالعقل يا دونا ... تفتكرى مرسى يجيب زويل مثلا ... ؟؟؟؟ ماينفعش ... لازم يجوب طرطور زية *



*كان عندى امل يا استاذى انه على الاقل يجيب حكومه عدله تعدل المايل
ده كمان الحريه والعداله من تواضعها بتطالب ب 10 حقائب وزاريه بس :a82:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كان عندى امل يا استاذى انه على الاقل يجيب حكومه عدله تعدل المايل
> ده كمان الحريه والعداله من تواضعها بتطالب ب 10 حقائب وزاريه بس :a82:*



*عشان تكمل

خيرت الشاطر نائباً لرئيس الوزراء ووزيراً للتنمية الإدارية*


----------



## V mary (24 يوليو 2012)

*انا هعيط من الفرحة 
أهي أهي أهي 
تمخض الجبل 
يعني إحنا قاعدين مستنين كل دة 
علشان نشوف مين جاي 
وفي الاخر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عشان تكمل
> 
> خيرت الشاطر نائباً لرئيس الوزراء ووزيراً للتنمية الإدارية*



*لالالا ده اكيد كابوس ...*


----------



## V mary (24 يوليو 2012)

وتتوالي الصدمات 
وتتوالي الانهيارات 
كفاية خبططين في الرأس تجيب انهيار


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> وتتوالي الصدمات
> وتتوالي الانهيارات
> كفاية خبططين في الرأس تجيب انهيار



*شعب زبالة ....... يشيل اختيارته وهو زى الجزمة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 يوليو 2012)

*العاملون بوزارة الري يضربون عن العمل حتى رحيل الوزير .. و يغلقون مخارج ومداخل الوزارة

*​*الأحد 14 August 2011 - 02:38 م




العاملون بوزارة الري يضربون عن العمل حتى رحيل الوزير .. و يغلقون مخارج ومداخل الوزارة

​**كتب - عمرو شوقي :
دخل العاملون بوزارة الري اليوم في إضراب مفتوح  عن العمل، لحين رحيل الدكتور هشام قنديل، وزير الموارد المائية والري، وكل  من فتحي الجويلي رئيس مصلحة الري، ومحمد عبد الصمد رئيس الإدارة المركزية  للري، ومجدي فتحي عبد العزيز مدير عام شئون العاملين بالوزارة ، و ذلك بسبب  التفرقة فى المعاملة بين العاملين وتمييز بعضهم على بعض، وإهدار حقوق  الكثير منهم حسبما يشير العاملون .
ورفض المضربون مبدأ الصعود للوزير للحوار معه،  وطالبوه بالنزول إليهم اقتداءاً برئيسه عصام شرف، وقاموا بالاعتصام أمام  مداخل و مخارج الوزارة، و منعوا الجميع من الدخول أو الخروج، لحين رحيل  القيادات التى طالبوا برحيلها.
وتظلم العاملون بالري من عدم صرف المنحة  الرمضانية، التى كان مقرراً صرفها لهمفى بداية الشهر، والتى أعلن عنها  الوزير فور توليه المسئولية، و قيمتها شهرين، واصدروا بياناً نددوا فيه  بنكوص الوزير عن وعده لهم بتحويل العاملين المؤقتين على الباب الأول فى أول  يوليو 2011.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الست والدته فلسطينية ....... تحيا جمهورية حماس المصرية*



*لو كانت مصرية كنت فرحت ساعتها اكتر حضرتك؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

*هيكشفوا نفسهم جنب راجل عملاق بحجم الجنزورى ...يكفى هذا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لو كانت مصرية كنت فرحت ساعتها اكتر حضرتك؟*



*اخى الحبيب الغالى مش دفاع عن استاذى صوت ولكنى اؤكدلك انه ميقصدش اى اهانه اطلالالالالالالاقا 
كل الموضوع وببساطه جدااا اى مشاركه من النوع ده بيبقى مقصود بيها علاقة اخوان مصر مع حماس فلسطين وهى علاقه مشبوهه من وجهة نظرنا والظاهر هنعانى منها كتير الفتره الجايه لكن صدقنى محدش مننا ابدااا ممكن يتعرض لاى شخص لمجرد انه فلسطينى او احد ابويه من فلسطين *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لو كانت مصرية كنت فرحت ساعتها اكتر حضرتك؟*


*حبيبى كيرلس الكلام هنا عن (( حماس )) وليس عن الشعب الفلسطينى بأى حال من الأحوال ...*
*أنت تعرف مكانة الفلسطينيين كشعب عند المصريين ومش محتاجة قول ...صح ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يوليو 2012)

مش عارف مين استشار عليه هذه المشورة المنيلة البلد مليانه كفاءات على اعلى مستوى


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخى الحبيب الغالى مش دفاع عن استاذى صوت ولكنى اؤكدلك انه ميقصدش اى اهانه اطلالالالالالالاقا
> كل الموضوع وببساطه جدااا اى مشاركه من النوع ده بيبقى مقصود بيها علاقة اخوان مصر مع حماس فلسطين وهى علاقه مشبوهه من وجهة نظرنا والظاهر هنعانى منها كتير الفتره الجايه لكن صدقنى محدش مننا ابدااا ممكن يتعرض لاى شخص لمجرد انه فلسطينى او احد ابويه من فلسطين *



*استاذة دونا، اريد ان يفهم الجميع شيء بسيط جدا، ان حماس # فلسطين. حماس الفلسطينية هي منتج مصري، فلولا جماعة الاخوان ما رايناهم في حياتنا. موضوع غريب ان يكون اول بند من بنود سلبيات رئيس الوزراء الجديد ان امه فلسطينية!!! وكانها عيب او تهمة! وتفرق ايه لو كانت امه صينية مثلا؟

اشكر توضيحك، وانا لا اظن السوء باحد، فالسيد صوت صارخ هو مشرف محترم ومن جيل والدي، ولكن اطلب عدم التعميم واستخدام المصطلحات بدقة.

شكرا لكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *استاذة دونا، اريد ان يفهم الجميع شيء بسيط جدا، ان حماس # فلسطين. حماس الفلسطينية هي منتج مصري، فلولا جماعة الاخوان ما رايناهم في حياتنا. موضوع غريب ان يكون اول بند من بنود سلبيات رئيس الوزراء الجديد ان امه فلسطينية!!! وكانها عيب او تهمة! وتفرق ايه لو كانت امه صينية مثلا؟
> 
> اشكر توضيحك، وانا لا اظن السوء باحد، فالسيد صوت صارخ هو مشرف محترم ومن جيل والدي، ولكن اطلب عدم التعميم واستخدام المصطلحات بدقة.
> 
> شكرا لكم*



*وانا مش هخالفك يا كيرلس حماس والاخوان وجهان لعمله واحده باهداف وتوجهات وخريطة عمل واحده ربنا يرحمنا منهم هما الاتنين ومن ارهابهم ويرحم مصر وفلسطين من امثالهم اكيد البلدين من غيرهم هيبقوا افضل
وصدقنى القصد من الاشاره لجنسية والدته الفلسطينيه الغرض منه انه ممكن يكون ده بداية لامتداد حماس داخل حكومتنا او ان ورا الامور امور واتفاقات سريه لا اكثر ولا اقل 
وشكرااا لتفهمك يا غالى  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2012)

*عمرو موسى: "قنديل" ليس سياسياً ونتمنى له التوفيق 

  الثلاثاء، 24 يوليو  2012 - 21:37







                             عمرو موسى 
كتبت إيمان على 


 
قال عمرو موسى، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن اختيار   الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيساً للوزراء هو اختيار الرئيس وعلينا انتظار أعمال   قنديل، قائلاً "لا أعلم جيداً من هو قنديل لأنه من خارج الوسط السياسى". 

وأضاف موسى فى تصريحات على هامش الإفطار الذى دعا إليه الدكتور أيمن نور،   اليوم الثلاثاء،" نتمنى له النجاح فى مهمته وأن ينجح فى تشكل حكومة جديدة   تستطيع مواجه التحديات، لأن تشكيلها ليس بمهمة بسيطة وأن عملها يبدأ بعملية   بناء الدولة، وعلى الدكتور ألا يكون مسبوغاً بطابع دينى"، مشدداً على   ضرورة ضمان حرية المعرفة والإعلام، رافضاً مصطلح الإعلام الحكومى، قائلاً   "لا يجب أن يكون هناك مصطلح إعلام حكومى بعد الثورة، أو يفرض رقابة من   النوع المقحف على الإعلام". 


اليوم السابع*


----------



## Senamor (24 يوليو 2012)

*انا معرفش حاجه عن قنديل ولكن أرى إن نائبه خيرت الشاطر اكثر كفاءه منه 

عموما انا متؤكد ان اختيار قنديل ليس اختيار عشواءي

ولو اني تمنيت ان يمسك هذا المنصب شخص معروف على الساحه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *استاذة دونا، اريد ان يفهم الجميع شيء بسيط جدا، ان حماس # فلسطين. حماس الفلسطينية هي منتج مصري، فلولا جماعة الاخوان ما رايناهم في حياتنا. موضوع غريب ان يكون اول بند من بنود سلبيات رئيس الوزراء الجديد ان امه فلسطينية!!! وكانها عيب او تهمة! وتفرق ايه لو كانت امه صينية مثلا؟*
> 
> *اشكر توضيحك، وانا لا اظن السوء باحد، فالسيد صوت صارخ هو مشرف محترم ومن جيل والدي، ولكن اطلب عدم التعميم واستخدام المصطلحات بدقة.*
> 
> *شكرا لكم*


*كلامك سليم جدا .. ومصر بها جواسيس مصريين فهل هذا يعنى ان مصر كلها جواسيس وخونة .. الخونة يعدوا على اصابع اليد الواحدة والفلسطينيين مازالوا يدفعوا ضريبة الدم بمفردهم الان .. واخر ضريبة*
*كانت مذبحة غزة الذى تسببت فيها حماس*
*فهم القتلة الحقيقيون لاهل غزة وهم يجلسون*
*فى المناصب ويلقون الخطب الحماسية التى*
*لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع .. غمة وتزول *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كلامك سليم جدا .. ومصر بها جواسيس مصريين فهل هذا يعنى ان مصر كلها جواسيس وخونة .. الخونة يعدوا على اصابع اليد الواحدة والفلسطينيين مازالوا يدفعوا ضريبة الدم بمفردهم الان .. واخر ضريبة*
> *كانت مذبحة غزة الذى تسببت فيها حماس*
> *فهم القتلة الحقيقيون لاهل غزة وهم يجلسون*
> *فى المناصب ويلقون الخطب الحماسية التى*
> *لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع .. غمة وتزول *​



*قضيتنا العادلة واسمنا اصبح كل من هب و دب يستخدمها للمتاجرة والكسب. حماس والاخوان وكل المتاجرين بالدين الى زوال بعون ربنا. اعجبني قول احد الاخوة المصريين ما مضمونه: المشكلة ليست في غزة المسكينة ولا في الفلسطينيين المتاجر بهم و بقضيتهم، المشكلة في الاخوان و عقولهم و معتقداتهم و جشعهم للمال السهل الحرام.*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هى مش فآرقة ... بس كدهـ أفضل

علشآن آلحسآب يجمع
وهو تقل أوى بجد

  

*.،*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عشان تكمل
> 
> خيرت الشاطر نائباً لرئيس الوزراء ووزيراً للتنمية الإدارية*





30:30:30:
تنميه اداريه مره وحده كملت


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *انا معرفش حاجه عن قنديل ولكن أرى إن نائبه خيرت الشاطر اكثر كفاءه منه
> 
> عموما انا متؤكد ان اختيار قنديل ليس اختيار عشواءي
> 
> ولو اني تمنيت ان يمسك هذا المنصب شخص معروف على الساحه*



قنديل ما هو الا ستار يلعب من خلفه خيرت الشاطر كما يحب

للاسف الاخوان لسه مستخفه بعقول المصريين في فهم ما يفعلونه


----------



## Senamor (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> قنديل ما هو الا ستار يلعب من خلفه خيرت الشاطر كما يحب
> 
> للاسف الاخوان لسه مستخفه بعقول المصريين في فهم ما يفعلونه




ههههههههه

المؤسف هو طريقة تفكير البعض 

بأمكانهم أن يجعلو خيرت الشاطر رئيس وزراء قانونيا اذا لماذا يلعب من خلف الستار ؟؟


عموما الاخوان نفو الخبر

*


-------------
نفى الدكتور مصطفى الغنيمي، عضو مكتب الإرشاد في جماعة الإخوان المُسلمين، ترشيح الجماعة للمهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام، ليكون نائباً لرئيس مجلس الوزراء في الحكومة الجديدة.*

http://new.elfagr.org/Detail.aspx?nwsId=152141&secid=1&vid=2


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

*يجب أن يُرد أعتبار خيرت الشاطر قبل تقلده أى منصب حكومى*
*مش محتاجة نفى أصلاً ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> المؤسف هو طريقة تفكير البعض
> 
> ...



مش عارفه ليه دايما بحس انك مش عايش في مصر

لان مرسي قال ان رئيس الوزراء لن يكون اخوانيا

وضحت كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مش عارفه ليه دايما بحس انك مش عايش في مصر
> 
> لان مرسي قال ان رئيس الوزراء لن يكون اخوانيا
> 
> وضحت كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*معلش سؤال عكسى .. وهل هشام قنديل*
*اخوانيا ودقنة هى الدليل *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *معلش سؤال عكسى .. وهل هشام قنديل*
> *اخوانيا ودقنة هى الدليل *​



ركز يا ياسر الكلام علي الشاطر المتخفي خلف هشام

وانا مش بحكم علي حد من خلال دقنه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *معلش سؤال عكسى .. وهل هشام قنديل*
> 
> *اخوانيا ودقنة هى الدليل *​


*أيوة دقنه هى الدليل ...من المتعارف عليه سياسياً ودبلوماسياً وعسكرياً عدم الدقننة ...يعنى تكون دقنه بتلمع *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ركز يا ياسر الكلام علي الشاطر المتخفي خلف هشام
> 
> وانا مش بحكم علي حد من خلال دقنه


*آه .. طب استنى يانيفينا لغاية مايعلنوا على الحكومة كاملة وبعدين نبقى نشوف مين مستخبى ورا مين ومستخبى ازاى عشان نقفشه وننتفله ريشه *
*ربنا ينتع البلد بالسلامة واللى تخاف منه*
*ميجيش احسن منه leasantr*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*اخبار #مصر| بكار : اختيار قنديل قرار الرئيس وسيحاسب عليه في نهاية ولايته.. ومن يقول عنه ملتحي أقول له إذا لم تستحِ افعل ما شئت #ENN #Egypt*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مش عارفه ليه دايما بحس انك مش عايش في مصر
> 
> لان مرسي قال ان رئيس الوزراء لن يكون اخوانيا
> 
> وضحت كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


عآرفة يآ نيفينآ آلمشكلة مش فى عدم تنفيذ آلوعد
آلمشكلة فى آلوعد نفسهـ

أنآ إللى أفهمهـ إن أى كآئن منتمى لحزب لمآ يُنتخب لمنصب بديهى يتولآهـ بإسترآتيجية آلحزب
بجآنب إنهـ يكون مسئول عن إختيآرآتهـ 
وقتهآ إللى إنتخبهـ يكون حقق هدفهـ .. وإللى عآرضهـ يقدر بعدهآ يحآسبهـ


معلشى أسفة للتدخل
بس آلموضوع دهـ غريب فعلاً


*.،*
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة دقنه هى الدليل ...من المتعارف عليه سياسياً ودبلوماسياً وعسكرياً عدم الدقننة ...يعنى تكون دقنه بتلمع *


*بتلمع مابلاش المصطلحات الماسحة دى  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *آه .. طب استنى يانيفينا لغاية مايعلنوا على الحكومة كاملة وبعدين نبقى نشوف مين مستخبى ورا مين ومستخبى ازاى عشان نقفشه وننتفله ريشه *
> *ربنا ينتع البلد بالسلامة واللى تخاف منه*
> *ميجيش احسن منه leasantr*​



هههههههههههههههههه
مهي وضحت خلاص يا ياسر
كنت فاكره انك بتعرف تقرأ ما بين السطور

علي العموم مش هايجي اوحش من اللي الجه اصلا
ومش فارق معايا مين يكون رئيس وزراء
فارق معايا الفعل 

والظاهر ان كله مجرد كلام بدون افعال لحد الان

مرسي من يوم ما ممسك والبلد ماشاء الله في تقدم باهر
بس من وراء
اينعم هي ايام
بس  برنامجه هو 100 يوم فقط

وبكره نشوف

اه احب اعرفك واقولك
احنا مش بنخاف من حد :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> عآرفة يآ نيفينآ آلمشكلة مش فى عدم تنفيذ آلوعد
> آلمشكلة فى آلوعد نفسهـ
> 
> أنآ إللى أفهمهـ إن أى كآئن منتمى لحزب لمآ يُنتخب لمنصب بديهى يتولآهـ بإسترآتيجية آلحزب
> ...



كلامك مظبوط جدااااااااا

لا يا جميله من حقك تشاركي وتقولي رأيك براحتك

مفيش اي تدخل


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> مهي وضحت خلاص يا ياسر
> كنت فاكره انك بتعرف تقرأ ما بين السطور
> 
> ...


* لا يانيفينا انا على ادى مابعرفش اللى بين السطور .. وبعدين هما مين احنا .. باكلم مين فى مصر .. انا هاكلم رامز ثعلب الصحراء عشان*
*نشوف بتخافى ولا لأ *
*المهم*
*الاخوان عرضوا على البرادعى ورفض*
*وبيقول انه جاى جاى*
*والتاسيسية هتاخد استمارة 6*
*ونعيمة الصغير هاتمسك التاسيسية الجديدة*

*يعنى الدنيا هاتبقى زى الحلاوة مفيش شكرا واحدة للاخوان !!!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * لا يانيفينا انا على ادى مابعرفش اللى بين السطور .. وبعدين هما مين احنا .. باكلم مين فى مصر .. انا هاكلم رامز ثعلب الصحراء عشان*
> *نشوف بتخافى ولا لأ *
> *المهم*
> *الاخوان عرضوا على البرادعى ورفض*
> ...




شكرا ليك مش للاخوان !


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> شكرا ليك مش للاخوان !


*عروستى !!!!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2012)

*مبارك لقي الناس بتشتكي من الزبالة جابلهم "نظيف" 
ومرسي لقي الناس بتشتكي من الكهربا جابلهم "قنديل" 
أتمني محدش يشتكي من الحر لحسن نلبس "العريان"

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

كشفت مصادر مطلعة بمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لـ"اليوم السابع" أن اختيار الدكتور هشام قنديل وزير الرى السابق، ورئيس للوزراء، جاء بعد الاجتماع الأخير لمكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الذى عقد يوم السبت الماضى، والذى استمر ما يقرب من الـ4 ساعات، حيث تم طرح عدد من الأسماء لتولى رئاسة الحكومة، ولكن تلك الأسماء لم توافق على تولى الوزارة لعدد من الظروف التى اعتبرتها المصادر شخصية أو سياسية أو لعدم ميلها لتولى المسئولية فى الوقت الحالى.

وأكدت المصادر، أن ترشيح هشام قنديل لتولى مجلس الوزراء جاء بعد عناء كبير تكبدته الجماعة ومؤسسة الرئاسة على مدار ما يقرب من شهر كامل فى اختيار رئيس الوزراء، مشددة على أن حسام الغريانى طرح من ضمن الأسماء، ومشددة على أن الدكتور أبو الفتوح لم يكن من ضمن هذه الأسماء التى تم التواصل معها خلال الفترة الماضية، ورجحت المصادر الإخوانية بصورة كبيرة ألا يكون الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح من ضمن المؤسسة الرئاسية فى الفترة القادمة، ولذلك لم يتم الاتصال به حتى الآن.

وقالت المصادر بالنص لـ"اليوم السابع" عن سبب عدم تسمية رئيس وزراء فى الفترة الماضية، وتأخر إعلان التشكيل الحكومى، "إحنا دوخنا فى الجماعة خلال شهر مضى عشان نلاقى رئيس حكومة بعد ما رفضت أسماء كثيرة تولى المسئولية فلم نجد غير هشام قنديل"، مشيرة إلى أن قنديل تم التوافق عليه بصورة كبيرة بعد أن أجريت اتصالات به وأبدى موافقته على تحمل المسئولية، فى الفترة القادمة من خلال مقربين له من جماعة الإخوان، فتم الاتفاق عليه فى الاجتماع الأخير لمكتب إرشاد الجماعة يوم السبت الماضى. 

وفى السياق ذاته، رجحت المصادر الإخوانية، إعلان تشكيل الحكومة كاملا خلال الأسبوع المقبل، مشيرة إلى أن المهمة أصبحت سهلة، وخاصة بعد وضوح الرؤية باختيار رئيس الوزراء، وتحديد نصيب كل تيار من ترشيحاته فى الحكومة الجديدة، حيث إنه تم الاستقرار على تحديد نسبة الجماعة، والحزب من الحقائب الوزارية، والتى تحتوى على 34 حقيبة وزارية، سيتم توزيعها على ثلاثة أقسام، أولها 10 حقائب لحزب الحرية والعدالة، و12 حقيبة للقوى السياسية، والأحزاب المختلفة، و12 حقيبة وزارية لمرشحين تكنوقراط.

وفى سياق آخر حصلت اليوم السابع على ترشيحات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزبها الحرية والعدالة للحكومة، حيث من أبرز الأسماء التى حصلنا عليها من مصادر مؤكدة بالحزب والجماعة هم "المهندس حسن مالك، الدكتور حازم فاروق، والدكتور حسن البرنس، والمهندس سعد الحسينى، والدكتور فريد إسماعيل، والدكتور أسامة ياسين، وحسين إبراهيم زعيم الأغلبية بمجلس الشعب المنحل"، وأضافت المصادر أن الجماعة ستلجأ إلى بعض الشخصيات من خارج الجماعة والحزب لتولى مناصب قيادية، ومنهم " المستشار حسام الغريانى شيخ القضاة، وأحمد مكى، والخضيرى، ومحمد عبد المنعم الصاوى" .

وأكدت المصادر أن الدكتور عصام العريان، والدكتور محمد البلتاجى غير مطروحين لتولى أى حقائب وزارية فى الفترة القادمة، وأن اسميهما طرحا، ولكن قررت الجماعة أن يمارسا دورهما فى الحياة السياسية من خلال الحزب، حتى لا تحدث حالة فراغ كبير داخل الحزب من القيادات الموجودة فيه بعد هذه الترشيحات التى ستتولى حقائب وزارية.

وفى سياق متصل كان عدد كبير من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وقيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة عقدوا اجتماعًا مغلقًا ظهر أمس الاثنين، أحيط بسياج من الكتمان والسرية، حيث كشفت مصادر مطلعة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أنه تم الاستقرار خلال الاجتماع على تحديد نسبة الحزب من الحقائب الوزارية، كما كشفت المصادر، عن أن الحزب يتجه لإلغاء وزارة الإعلام وإنشاء "المجلس الأعلى للإعلام".

وأكدت المصادر، أن حقائب "الإعلام والتربية والتعليم والثقافة"، ستكون بعيدة عن سيطرة القوى الإسلامية بصورة عامة، حيث سيتم التركيز على الوزارات الخدمية مثل "الزراعة، التموين، الإسكان، التضامن، التنمية المحلية، والبترول".

وأشارت المصادر، إلى أن قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة، حرصوا على إحاطة الاجتماع بدرجة عالية من السرية، حيث أغلقوا هواتفهم المحمولة، لافتة إلى أن الاجتماع عقد بعيدا عن المقرات الرئيسية للحزب، وهو ما أعاد إلى الأذهان اجتماعات الجماعة ما قبل 25 يناير.

فى الوقت نفسه، كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بدأت فى تعميم رسائل شفهية على أعضائها لتفسير أسباب عدم انتهاء الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، من تشكيل الحكومة خلال الفترة الماضية، حيث تركزت الأسباب حول أن الأجهزة الرقابية أبدت اعتراضات على بعض الترشيحات، التى طرحها مرسى، بسبب ضعف تقارير الأداء الوظيفى، وبعض الملاحظات التى أثارتها التقارير الرقابية خلال فترة عملهم.

وأوضحت المصادر أن مبررات عدم تشكيل الحكومة خلال الفترة الماضية، تضمنت الإشارة إلى مواجهة عدد من الشخصيات، التى تم ترشيحها لرئاسة الحكومة لضغوط شديدة من جانب جهات مختلفة، وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى ترددهم فى قبول المنصب​


----------



## Senamor (25 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مبارك لقي الناس بتشتكي من الزبالة جابلهم "نظيف"
> ومرسي لقي الناس بتشتكي من الكهربا جابلهم "قنديل"
> أتمني محدش يشتكي من الحر لحسن نلبس "العريان"
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههه طيب الاولى فهمناها

بس ايه علاقة القنديل بالكهربا .؟ :cry2:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يوليو 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *هههههههههه طيب الاولى فهمناها*
> 
> *بس ايه علاقة القنديل بالكهربا .؟ :cry2:*


*القنديل بينور !! يعنى اضاءة يعنى نووور*
*يعنى كهربا !!!*​


----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2012)

هى كدا بقت زى الفل او
ى سودا سودا يعنى مش اى كلام​


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

اخيرا لاقوا حد وافق  يبقى رئيس ورزارء ههههه
جاب وزير الرى ف حكومة شرف اللى مش شوفنا منها حاجة خالص
حتى العاملين فى  وزارة الرى احتجوا علية هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

انا شايف انة جايبينة  سد خانة
نجح  ولا فشل ليس لة اسم فى تاريخ الحياة السياسية يخاف علية او الناس سوف تصدم من فشلة لكن العكس لو نجح الناس هتقول ازاى حصل كدة ؟؟
 وهتقول بركاتك يا مرسى ههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

*يأخوانا عادى جدا ..ما الوطنى هو الأخوان ..بس مركب دقن *


----------

